
The Terrifying Legacy of Gaslight - jztein
http://birthmoviesdeath.com/2015/06/12/the-terrifying-legacy-of-gaslight
======
Terr_
> Gaslighting is also frequently a gendered act, used by men to exert control
> over women. [...] “Stop being hysterical.”

That reminds me of this quote from a fantasy novel:

> "At Teidez's interment, he never missed a chance to pass some little comment
> on Iselle to any lord or provincar in earshot. If she wept, wasn't it too
> extravagant; if she laughed, how odd that she should do so at her brother's
> funeral; if she spoke, he whispered that she was frenetic; if she fell
> silent, wasn't she grown strangely gloomy? And you could just watch men
> begin to see what he told them they were seeing, whether it was there or
> not. Toward the end of his visit there, he even said such things in her
> hearing, to see if he could frighten and enrage her, and then accuse her of
> becoming an unbalanced virago."

\--The Curse of Chalion, by Lois McMaster Bujold

